# Round Two



## canuck_newbie (Jun 29, 2004)

I've just shook up my routine and thought that a new journal was in order. My old journal is at: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27972.

I'm trying a P/RR routine with a 3-day, chest-back, legs-shoulders, arms, split. Right now, I am about 172 Lbs. and 6'. I'm slowly heading in the right direction (9 months ago I was 147 Lbs.) My "immediate" goal is 180 Lbs. by year end, with a long-term goal of 190 Lbs. with low body fat. I think that it is do-able. I'll post my diet in a bit. 

My routine will probably change a bit over time:

POWER WEEK
==========

Day One: Arms
======


Bis
----
Alternate Hammer Curls: 4 x 4
Concentration Curls: 3 x 4
Reverse Grip Chin-Up: 3 x failure

Tris
----
Close-Grip Press (BB): 4 x 4
Dip Machine: 4 x 4

Forearms
----
Palm-Up Wrist Curls: 4 x 4 

Day Two: Chest, Back
======

Chest
-----
Flat Press (DB): 3 x 4
Incline Press (DB): 3 x 4
Decline Press (BB): 3 x 4
Dips ??? Chest: 3 x failure

Back
----
Deadlift (BB): 4 x 4
One-Arm DB Row: 4 x 4

Day Three: Legs, Shoulders
=========

Legs
----
Hack Squat: 3 x 4
Leg Press: 3 x 4
Calf Press (on Leg Press): 4 x 4

Shoulders
----
Military Press: 4 x 4
Upright Row (BB): 4 x 4
Shrugs (DB): 4 x 4 


REP RANGE WEEK
==============

Day One: Arms
======


Bis
----
Alternate Hammer Curls: 4 x 12+
Concentration Curls: 3 x 12+
Reverse Grip Chin-Up: 3 x failure

Tris
----
Close-Grip Press (BB): 4 x 12+
Dip Machine: 4 x 12+

Forearms
----
Palm-Up Wrist Curls: 4 x 12+

Day Two: Chest, Back
======

Chest
-----
Flat Press (DB): 3 x 12+
Incline Press (DB): 3 x 12+
Decline Press (BB): 3 x 12+
Dips ??? Chest: 3 x failure

Back
----
Deadlift (BB): 4 x 12+
One-Arm DB Row: 4 x 12+

Day Three: Legs, Shoulders
=========

Legs
----
Hack Squat: 3 x 12+
Leg Press: 3 x 12+
Calf Press (on Leg Press): 4 x 12+

Shoulders
----
Military Press: 4 x 12+
Upright Row (BB): 4 x 12+
Shrugs (DB): 4 x 12+


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 29, 2004)

*RR Arms*

Arms

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 25 lbs. DB

Okay, first problem.  I remember doing lots of chin-ups when I was in the army.  That wasn't too long ago...  Hey, that was 10 years ago!  I was able to do 3 unassisted chin-ups, which makes the difference between RR and P pretty meaningless at this stage.  So, I think that I am going to do unassisted chin-ups for P and the machine-assisted ones for RR.  That way, I can at least do the 12 or so reps that RR requires.

Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 50 lbs.
CG Bench Press, 4x12 70 lbs. BB
Dip Machine, 4x12, 90 lbs.
Forearm Curls, 4x12, 60 lbs.

I start out each workout with 20 minutes on the bike, and end off with crunches and 4 sets of either leg lifts, knee lifts, or obliques for my abs.

I was a strapping 173 lbs. when I stood on the scale.  Next step would be RR Back and Chest on Wednesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 30, 2004)

*RR Back and Chest*

Weighed in at 174.4 Lbs.

Deadlifts, 75 lbs. BB, 4x12

This was my first try at deadlifts.  I'll have to see how I feel tomorrow.  I figure that I'll keep the weight down and work on my form for the first bit.

One-armed row, 40 lbs. DB, 4x12
Flat Bench, 50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Incline Bench, 45 lbs. DB, 3x12
Decline Bench, 45 lbs x 2 BB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), -50 lbs., 3x12

The same deal here as with my front grip chin-ups --> I'm going to have to start out with the dip machine.  I do like the machine, natural feeling to the movement.

Crunches, 2x35
Abs - Knee Lifts, 4x25

Legs and Shoulders on Friday.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders RR*

Weighed in this morning at 171.8 Lbs.

Leg Press, 70 lbs x 2, 4x12
Calf Press, 70 lbs x 2, 3x12
Hack Squat, 45 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Upright Rows, 70 lbs BB, 4x12

Upright rows are new to my routine, and I could definitely feel it!

Military Press (HS), 45 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - Obliques
Shrugs, 50 lbs. DB, 4 x12

So, I've made it through my first RR week.  Either tomorrow or on Sunday, I'll try Arms - Power.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Creatiine*

Added Creatine to my diet this morning.  Just pure creatine.  I'm going to mix 5 mg. with pure grape juice 1/2 hour before my workouts.  I'm not going to load or cycle.  Not sure if I will also take the 5 mg. on non-work out days or not.  Any thoughts?


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 4, 2004)

*Arms - P*

First Power work-out this morning.  Feeling pretty stiff from my Friday legs workout; no doubt that the leg press is working my legs differently!  My weight was 172.8 lbs.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45-40 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 40 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x4, -20 lbs.

I like the chin-ups, but it is going to be awhile before I can do these unassisted.

CG Bench Press, 4x4 35x2 lbs. BB
Dip Machine, 4x4, 150 lbs.
Forearm Curls, 4x4, 80 lbs.

I'm assuming that with creatine, it will take awhile for my creatine levels to get to the point where I am giving myself that boost.

Might be Tuesday or Wednesday before I hit my chest and back.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 6, 2004)

*Back and Chest - Power*

Weighed in at 173.6 Lbs.

Deadlifts, 45 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4

Felt this one.  I'll have to see how my back feels in the morning.

One-armed row, 70 lbs. DB, 4x4
Flat Bench, 70 lbs. DB, 3x4
Incline Bench, 70 lbs. DB, 3x4
Decline Bench, 70 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4
Dips (Assisted), -20 lbs., 4x5
Crunches, 2x35

Legs and Shoulders on Thursday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 8, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - Power*

Weighed in this morning at 173.5 Lbs.

Hack Squat, 70 lbs x 2, 4x5
Leg Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x5
Calf Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x4

Should be able to up the weights easily next time - didn't max out tonight.

Upright Rows, 90 lbs BB, 4x5
Military Press (HS), 80-70 lbs x 2, 4x4
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Shrugs, 70 lbs. DB, 4 x5
Abs - Obliques

Back to RR next time.  Went to the gym tonight pretty stiff from my first Back and Chest - Power night.  So far so good!


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 10, 2004)

*RR Arms*

Arms - RR

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30-25 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 77-72% lbs.

I'm using an assisted chinup/dip machine.  From a chart, you are able to determine what % of your weight you are lifting.  I figure keeping track of it like this, rather than as -50 or -40 is easier.

CG Bench Press, 4x12 75 lbs. BB
Abs - Crunches
Dip Machine, 4x12, 105 lbs.
Forearm Curls, 4x12, 60 lbs.
Abs - Leg Lifts

My weight was 173.8 Lbs. this morning.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

canuck_newbie said:
			
		

> Added Creatine to my diet this morning.  Just pure creatine.  I'm going to mix 5 mg. with pure grape juice 1/2 hour before my workouts.  I'm not going to load or cycle.  Not sure if I will also take the 5 mg. on non-work out days or not.  Any thoughts?



c_n,

right or wrong I only take the creatine on workout days . But I workout in one form or another 6 days a week so its almost like taking it everyday anyway ! LOL

I just saw an assisted chin/dip machine the other day. Interesting machine .

Keep up the good work


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 10, 2004)

So Being 17 5'7 160 Pounds and benching 310 and squating 410 and deadlifting 560 Are competive number ,,, cause i been keeping up with competions in my area and My numberz are better and them numberz are Raw cause have no skin tight shirtz to gave me that boost.... Im natural too thatz important cause I dont believe I need roidz I have the genticz to carry me ,,,, so reply and tell me what u think


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 12, 2004)

*Dropped the weights on his head*

Well Deadly13, what I think, is that you need to learn how to spell, and that you need to learn how to post in the appropriate forums.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 12, 2004)

*Back and Chest - RR*

Weighed in at 175.0 Lbs.

Deadlifts, 80 lbs. BB, 4x12
One-armed row, 45 lbs. DB, 4x12
Flat Bench, 55 lbs. DB, 3x12
Crunches, 2x35
Decline Bench, 55-45 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Incline Bench, 45 lbs. DB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 3x12
Knee Lifts, 3x25

Good work out tonight; slow and steady gains.  Legs and Shoulders on Wednesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 15, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Weighed in this morning at 174.5 Lbs.

Hack Squat, 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Upright Rows, 75-70 lbs BB, 4x12
Leg Press, 80 lbs x 2, 4x12
Calf Press, 80 lbs x 2, 3x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Military Press (HS), 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Shrugs, 50 lbs. DB, 4 x12
Abs - Obliques

Slow and steady...


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 18, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Weight 175.1 lbs.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 50-45 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 45 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x4, -20 lbs.
CG Bench Press, 4x4 35x2 lbs. BB
Dip Machine, 4x4, 165 lbs.  
Abs: crunches
Forearm Curls, 4x4, 80 lbs.
Abs: Leg Lifts

One week or so on creatine.  Bit more of a pump, and 1.5 lbs. weight gain in 1.5 weeks ain't bad.  I still need to measure my BF; I'm carrying around more fat in my gut, lower back and 'tits,' than I'd like to.  A slack diet has a lot to do with that, I am sure.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 21, 2004)

*Back and Chest - Power*

Weighed in at 175.5 Lbs.

Deadlifts, 45 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4
One-armed row, 75 lbs. DB, 4x4
Flat Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x4   
Abs: Crunches
Decline Bench, 75-70 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4
Incline Bench, 70 lbs. DB, 3x4
Abs: Knee Lifts
Dips (Assisted), 88% lbs., 4x5


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 24, 2004)

*Shoulders and Legs*

Weighed in this morning at 176.3 Lbs.

Military Press (HS), 80-70 lbs x 2, 4x4   
Upright Rows, 95 lbs BB, 4x4
Shrugs, 75 lbs. DB, 4 x4
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Hack Squat, 75 lbs x 2, 4x4
Leg Press, 100 lbs x 2, 4x4
Calf Press, 100 lbs x 2, 4x4
Abs - Obliques

Three weeks on Creatine now - the last two taking 5 g every day.  I've gained about 5 lbs. and a bit more of a 'pump.'  Of course, I also switched my routine around at the same time, so it's hard to say...


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 25, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Arms - RR

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 35 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 77-72% lbs.
Abs - Crunches
CG Bench Press, 4x12 75 lbs. BB
Dip Machine, 4x12, 120 lbs.
Forearm Curls, 4x12, 60 lbs.
Abs - Leg Lifts

My weight was 175.6 Lbs. this morning.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 25, 2004)

Weights lookin good... but come on man, eat more!  Only 3.5lbs in a month?  Youre supposed to have a little fun on a bulk... have some cake.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 27, 2004)

3.5 lbs / month sounds great to me!    I've gained 30 lbs. since last September, and it hasn't been as lean a gain as I would have liked.  So, I need to minimize my cake, I am afraid.  My weight goals are modest --> 180 lbs. by year end, with a long-term goal of 190 by the end of 05.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Back and Chest - RR*

Weighed in at 174.5 Lbs. - Feeling under the weather this morning, so not as many munchies consumed today.

Deadlifts, 85 lbs. BB, 4x12
One-armed row, 50 lbs. DB, 4x12
Incline Bench, 50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Crunches, 2x35
Decline Bench, 55 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 3x12
Flat Bench, 55-50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Knee Lifts, 3x25

Back to Legs / Shoulders - Rep Range for Thursday or Friday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 1, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

Weighed in at 174.5 Lbs. again on the 29th

Hack Squat, 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Leg Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Calf Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Military Press (HS), 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Upright Rows, 75 lbs BB, 4x12
Shrugs, 50 lbs. DB, 4 x12
Abs - Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 1, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Weight 175.1 lbs.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 50-45 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 40 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x4, 88%
Abs: crunches
CG Bench Press, 4x4 45x2 lbs. BB   
Dip Machine, 4x4, 180 lbs.    
Forearm Curls, 4x4, 70 lbs.   

I think that some excercises lend themselves better to RR-P than others.  With the forearm curls, I find that there isn't a lot of difference between RR and P, and that form is more important than weight.  I also 'feel' that this is a excercise that I should go slow on.

Abs: Leg Lifts


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow so many people using 1 form or other of P/RR/S  
I like gaining lean too, stick at it CN


----------



## kvyd (Aug 2, 2004)

Looking good canuck.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 2, 2004)

*Back and Chest - Power*

Weighed in at 175.2 Lbs.

Deadlifts, 45 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4
One-armed row, 80-75 lbs. DB, 4x4
Flat Bench, 80 lbs. DB, 3x4   
Abs: Crunches
Decline Bench, 75 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4   
Incline Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x4
Abs: Knee Lifts
Dips (Assisted), 90+%? lbs., 4x5

I'll have to see if they have a normal dip bar, as I think that for the Power session, I am ready to leave the assisted machine.  I took the pin out today, but it still defaults to assist you a bit.  No idea how much that bit is. 20 lbs = 88% of your body weight, so I must be at 90%+ now.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 6, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - Power*

Weight stayed constant at 175.1 lbs.

Hack Squat, 80 lbs x 2, 4x4
Leg Press, 115 lbs x 2, 4x4   
Calf Press, 115 lbs x 2, 4x4  
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Upright Rows, 100 lbs BB, 4x4
Shrugs, 70 lbs. DB, 4 x4

I feel like dumb-bell shrugs are another excercise that isn't going to lend itself to Power.  I feel as though my form is suffering by going that heavy, and I find it a bit awkward.  Perhaps there is another variation of shrugs that would fit better, but trying for my max on this one doesn't feel right.

Military Press (HS), 80-70 lbs x 2, 4x4  
Abs - Obliques

I'm back to RR Arms tomorrow morning.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 7, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Up a pount to 176.0 lbs.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 35 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 35-30 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 77-72% lbs.
Abs - Crunches
CG Bench Press, 4x12, 25 lbs x 2 BB
Abs - Leg Lifts
Dip Machine, 4x12, 135 lbs.
Forearm Curls - called it a day

On to RR Chest and Back either tomorrow or on Monday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 9, 2004)

*Back and Chest RR*

Weighed in at 174.8 lbs.  Down a little from Saturday.   

Deadlifts, 90 lbs. BB, 4x12
One-armed row, 50 lbs. DB, 4x12
Flat Bench, 60 lbs. DB, 3x12
Crunches, 2x35
Decline Bench, 60-55 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Incline Bench, 50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Knee Lifts, 3x25
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 4x12

On to legs and shoulders RR on Thursday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 15, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

Weighed in at 174.3 Lbs. on the 12th.  Lack lustre work-out today.

Hack Squat, 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Leg Press, 100-90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Calf Press, 100-90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Military Press (HS), 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Upright Rows, 75 lbs BB, 4x12
Shrugs, 50 lbs. DB, 4 x12
Abs - Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 15, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Weight 175.2 lbs.  Better work-out today.   

I flipped my normal arms workout on its head and started at the bottom of my list and worked up.  

CG Bench Press, 4x4 45x2 lbs. BB
Dip Machine, 4x4, 195 lbs.   
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x5  

Left the assisted chin-up machine and it felt good!  I was only able to do 5 unassisted, but 5 reps fits into the Power scheme of things.

Abs: crunches
Forearm Curls, 4x4, 70 lbs.  
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 40 lbs. DB
Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45-40 lbs. DB    
Abs: Leg Lifts

Next stop tomorrow evening - Chest and Back Power, followed by nearly two weeks of rest, as I head out on vacation.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Aug 17, 2004)

*Chest and Back - Power*

Weighed in at 173.8 Lbs.  Uggh.  I haven't weighed under 174 lbs. in a month.  I have to get my diet up to the same level as my workout.   

Incline Bench, 80 lbs. DB, 3x4   
Flat Bench, 80-75 lbs. DB, 3x4
Decline Bench, 75 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4
Abs: Crunches
Dips (Assisted), 90+%? lbs., 4x9

9 reps is too much for Power, but it doesn't look like they have an unassisted dip bar.  I'll take a better look for one next time.

Deadlifts, 45 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4
One-armed row, 80 lbs. DB, 4x4

I'm on vacation!  So, I'm going to be going 1 1/2 weeks without a workout.  I've been told that the odd break is good for muscular repair, but I don't know if my routine has been hard core enough for that benefit to come into play.  I'll try to eat semi-healthy and do some push-ups, but we'll see how my next workout, AT THE END OF AUGUST goes.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 1, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Sitting at 173.8 lbs.

Well, I just took 2 weeks off from working out, while I was on vacation.  My workout routine was replaced with lazing around, and my high protein, low carb diet was replaced with a high carb, low protein diet consisting primarily of beer, pizza, and pasta.  I came home relaxed, but feeling gross and flabby.  My workout tonight was horrible.  It felt good to be back and exerting myself, but I was down right across the board.  I'm like an elastic band.  It takes a lot of effort for me to gain weight and muscle, but next to no time to loose it all again.  Ugghh.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 35 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 77 lbs.
Abs - Crunches
CG Bench Press, 4x12, 25 lbs x 2 BB
Dip Machine, 4x12, 135 lbs.
Abs - Leg Lifts
Forearm Curls 4x12-10-8-6 60 lbs.

I won't make it back until Saturday, when I am going to move on to Chest and Back - RR.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

canuck_newbie said:
			
		

> My workout routine was replaced with lazing around, and my high protein, low carb diet was replaced with a high carb, low protein diet consisting primarily of beer, pizza, and pasta.


Whats wrong with that CN?? Sounds great to me 
Good to have you back bro


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 4, 2004)

*Back and Chest RR*

Scales out of order today.

Flat Bench, 55 lbs. DB, 3x12
Incline Bench, 50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Decline Bench, 45 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Crunches, 2x35
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 4x12
Deadlifts, 2x25 lbs. BB, 4x12
One-armed row, 50 lbs. DB, 4x12

Down or steady across the board today, especially on the decline bench.     By the feel of things it's going to take me two weeks of working out to get over my two weeks of inactivity.  Uggh.

On to Legs and Shoulder - RR either tomorrow or on Monday.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 11, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

Oops, neglecting to update my journal...

Weighed in at 175.7 lbs.

Hack Squat, 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Leg Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Calf Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Military Press (HS), 55-45 lbs x 2, 4x12   
Upright Rows, 70 lbs BB, 4x12


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 11, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Finally, a half-decent work-out.  Weight was down a little bit, to 173.7 lbs., though.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45-40 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 40 lbs. DB
Abs: crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x6-5-4-4
CG Bench Press, 4x4 45-35x2 lbs. BB
Abs: Left lifts
Dip Machine, 4x4, 195-185 lbs.
Forearm Curls, 4x4, 70 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 11, 2004)

*Back and Chest - Power*

I weighed in at 174.3 lbs. today (11th).

Deadlifts, 45 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4
One-armed row, 75 lbs. DB, 4x4
Abs: Crunches
Decline Bench, 70 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4
Incline Bench, 80-75 lbs. DB, 3x4  
Abs: Knee Lifts
Flat Bench, 75-70 lbs. DB, 3x4
Dips (Assisted), 90+%? lbs., 3x10

Starting to get back into the swing of things after my vacation.  It looks like it will take a couple of rotations through P-RR to get back to where I was weight-wise before my 2 weeks off --> I'm like an elastic band.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 13, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - Power*

Forgot to hit the scales.

Leg Press, 100 lbs x 2, 4x5
Calf Press, 100 lbs x 2, 4x4
Abs - crunches 
Hack Squat, 75 lbs x 2, 4x5
Military Press (HS), 80 lbs x 2, 4x4
Abs - Obliques
Upright Rows, 90 lbs BB, 4x5
Shrugs, 35 x 2, BB, 4x5

I switched from doing dumb bell shrugs to using the shrug 'bent' bar - much easier.  I should be able to up the weight next time, where I was uncomfortable upping the weight with dumb bells.

Next step Wednesday or Thurday night with Arms - RR.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 23, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Hit the scales at 174.5 on the 16th.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 40-35 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Abs - Crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 77 %
CG Bench Press, 4x12, 30 lbs x 2 BB
Abs - Leg Lifts
Dip Machine, 4x12, 150-135 lbs.
Forearm Curls 4x12-10-8-6 60 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 23, 2004)

*Back and Chest - RR*

On the 20th I weighed 175.8.  I've got to keep up on these journal entries, rather than type them up in twos and threes.   

Deadlifts, 2x30 lbs. BB, 4x12
One-armed row, 55 lbs. DB, 4x12
Crunches, 2x35
Decline Bench, 50 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Incline Bench, 50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 4x12
Flat Bench, 55 lbs. DB, 3x12

Not much change over the last round.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 23, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

Weighed in at 175.1 lbs.

Leg Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Calf Press, 90 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Hack Squat, 55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Upright Rows, 75 lbs BB, 4x12
Abs - Obliques
Shrugs - 25 lbs x 2 BB (switched from DB to shrug bar)
Military Press (HS), 55-45 lbs x 2, 4x12  

Okay workout tonight.  Out of town this weekend, so I won't be back in the gym until Monday night.  I know that I shouldn't find squeezing in 3 workouts per week to be tough, but...


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Weighed in at 173.7 lbs. on the 27th.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45 lbs. DB  
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 45-40 lbs. DB
Abs: crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x7-5-4-4
CG Bench Press, 4x4 45-35x2 lbs. BB
Abs: Left lifts
Dip Machine, 4x4, 195-185 lbs.
Forearm Curls, 4x4, 70 lbs.

Not a bad workout.  Onto Chest and Back on Wednesday


----------



## canuck_newbie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Chest and Back - Power*

I weighed in at 175.0 lbs. today 

Decline Bench, 75 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4   
Incline Bench, 80-75 lbs. DB, 3x4 
Abs: Crunches
Flat Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x4
Dips (Assisted), 90+%? lbs., 4x10
Abs: Knee Lifts
Deadlifts, 50-45 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4   
One-armed row, 75 lbs. DB, 4x4

Onto Legs and Shoulders on Saturday!


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 9, 2004)

*Shoulders and Legs - Power*

174.1 Lbs.

Shrugs, 45 x 2, BB, 4x5    
Upright Rows, 95 lbs BB, 4x5
Abs - crunches 
Military Press (HS), 90-80 lbs x 2, 4x4

90 was too heavy!

Leg Press, 100 lbs x 2, 4x5
Calf Press, 100 lbs x 2, 4x4
Abs - Obliques
Hack Squat, 80-75 lbs x 2, 4x5

I switched everything around, starting out with shoulders and moving onto legs.  What a difference.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 9, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Hit the scales at 173.5 on Wednesday night.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 40-35 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Abs - Crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 82-77 %
CG Bench Press, 4x12, 35-30 lbs x 2 BB
Abs - Leg Lifts
Dip Machine, 4x12, 150-135 lbs.
Forearm Curls 4x12-10-8-6 60 lbs.

Onto Chest and Back - RR this morning.  My weight is staying pretty steady in the 173-175 lbs. range, but that's okay.  My diet has gone to crap and 175 is feeling pretty flabby right now.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 12, 2004)

*Back and Chest - RR*

On the 9th I weighed 175.4. 

Deadlifts, 2x35 lbs. BB, 4x12
One-armed row, 60 lbs. DB, 4x12
Crunches, 2x35
Flat Bench, 65 lbs. DB, 3x12   
(More like 3x10, but good gains)
Incline Bench, 50 lbs. DB, 3x12
Abs - Knee Lifts
Decline Bench, 50 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 1x12   

Good gains on the first half of the workout, but I ran out of steam big time by the end.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 12, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

Tonight I hit the scales at 174.4 lbs.  My weight has been holding steady, which is okay.  My modest goal for the year was to get up to 180 lbs.

Leg Press, 105 lbs x 2, 4x12   
Calf Press, 105 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Hack Squat, 60 lbs x 2, 4x12
Shrugs - 35 lbs x 2 BB   
Abs - Obliques
Military Press (HS), 55 lbs x 2, 4x12 
Upright Rows, 80 lbs BB, 4x12

Gains across the board tonight!  Onto Arms - Power on Thursday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 20, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Weighed in at 175.4 lbs. on the 14th.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 40 lbs. DB 
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 45 lbs. DB
Abs: crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x7-5-4-4
CG Bench Press, 4x4 45-35x2 lbs. BB
Abs: Left lifts
Dip Machine, 4x4, 195-185 lbs.

Uggh.  Not much energy tonight.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 20, 2004)

*Chest and Back - Power*

I weighed in at 175.7 lbs. on the 16th 

Decline Bench, 75 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4  
Incline Bench, 80-75 lbs. DB, 3x4 
Abs: Crunches
Flat Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x4
Dips (Assisted), 90+%? lbs., 4x10
Abs: Knee Lifts
Deadlifts, 55 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x4    

Wimped out and didn't finish off with one-arm rows.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 20, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - Power*

174.1 Lbs.

Leg Press, 120 lbs x 2, 4x5   
Calf Press, 120 lbs x 2, 4x4   
Abs - crunches 
Upright Rows, 100 lbs BB, 4x5
Military Press (HS), 80-70 lbs x 2, 4x4   
Abs - Obliques
Hack Squat, 75 lbs x 2, 4x5
Shrugs, 55 x 2, BB, 4x5    

Good workout tonight, mostly.  Don't know what happened with the military press.  Down  10+ pounds per side, and felt like I had hurt myself the next day.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 20, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Hit the scales at 174.5 tonight.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 40-35 lbs. DB
Concentration Curls, 4x12, 35-30 lbs. DB
Abs - Crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 82
Abs - Leg Lifts
Dip Machine, 4x12, 150 lbs.
Forearm Curls 4x12 60 lbs.

Might be until Sunday night before I can get back to Chest - RR, as things are a bit hectic at the moment.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow.... Thats a shitload of updating


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 25, 2004)

Ya, I've been bad lately.  I'll forget myself and 3 or in this case 4 workouts will go by without a journal update.  Not only is it a symptom of laziness, but it's a little hard on the old grey matter trying to figure out how a workout last week went.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

I find it hard just to remember 1 workout if i don't write it down....


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 25, 2004)

*Back and Chest - RR*

175.2 lbs. tonight

One-armed row, 60 lbs. DB, 4x12
Deadlifts, 2x35 lbs. BB, 4x12
Crunches, 2x35
Incline Bench, 55 lbs. DB, 3x12   
Decline Bench, 50 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Abs - Knee Lifts
Dips (Assisted), 77%, 4x12  
Flat Bench, 55 lbs. DB, 3x12    

There, I've actually updated my journal on time for tonight's workout.

Onto Legs and Shoulders - RR on Wednesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Oct 27, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

174.2 lbs. tonight

Leg Press, 110-100 lbs x 2, 4x12  
Calf Press, 110-100 lbs x 2, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Hack Squat, 60-55 lbs x 2, 4x12
Upright Rows, 80 lbs BB, 4x12
Abs - Obliques
Military Press (HS), 55 lbs x 2, 4x12 
Shrugs - 40 lbs x 2 BB  

I'll try to get out for a workout on Friday night, before the Halloween weekend nutiness begins.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 2, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

Weighed in at 174.6 lbs. on Friday night.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45 lbs. DB 
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 45-40 lbs. DB
Abs: crunches
Reverse Grip Chin Ups, 4x8-6-5-4
Dip Machine, 4x4, 195 lbs.
CG Bench Press, 4x4 45-35x2 lbs. BB
Forearm Curls, 4x6ish, 60 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 2, 2004)

*Chest and Back - Power*

I weighed in at 174.5 lbs. tonight

Decline Bench, 80-70 lbs x 2 BB, 3x4 
Incline Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x4 
Abs: Crunches
Dips, 3x8-7-6-6   

Finally moved from the assisted dip machine to unassisted dips tonight!

Flat Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x4
Abs: Knee Lifts
Deadlifts, 60 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x5
One-Armed Rows, 75 lbs, 3x5

Plateauing a bit here.  I think that it has more to do with my diet slacking up and the 11+ hour work days that I have been putting in, than my body becoming used to this routine.  I'll think of switching things around a bit after the New Year.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 7, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - Power*

Yesterday, I weighed in at 174.2 Lbs.

Hack Squat, 85 lbs x 2, 4x5   
Military Press (HS), 80 lbs x 2, 4x4  
Abs - crunches 
Leg Press, 130 lbs x 2, 4x5    
Calf Press, 130 lbs x 2, 4x4    
Abs - Obliques
Shrugs, 55 x 2, BB, 4x5  
Upright Rows, 105 lbs BB, 4x5   

Good workout for Saturday.  Nice to see some gains for a change!


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 7, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Down a bit to 173.5 lbs.   

Concentration Curls, 4x12, 35 lbs. DB
Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 35 lbs. DB
Abs - Crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 82%
Dip Machine, 4x12, 165 lbs.   
Abs - Leg Lifts
Tri Pulldowns - 4x12, 70 lbs.

I switched in tri pull downs and dumped closed-grip bench press.  I've been struggling with the cg bench press for ages - no matter how much I focus on form, it always felt like I was hitting my chest much more than my tris.

Forearm Curls 4x12 65 lbs.

Onto Chest and Back - RR on Tuesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 9, 2004)

*Back and Chest - RR*

Weighed in at 176.0 lbs. tonight.

Deadlifts, 2x40 lbs. BB, 4x12   
One-armed row, 60 lbs. DB, 4x12
Crunches, 2x35
Flat Bench, 60 lbs. DB, 3x12  
Incline Bench, 60lbs. DB, 3x12  
Decline Bench, 50 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), 82%, 4x12   

Good work out tonight.  Won't be able to make it back to the gym until Sunday, unfortunately, as I'm road-trip bound.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 17, 2004)

*Arms - Power (skipped over Legs - Power, sore?)*

My weight was down a bit on the 15th to 173 lbs.  

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45 lbs. DB 
Concentration Curls, 4x4, 40-35-30 lbs. DB

The last couple of times, I have used the preacher bench to do my concentration curls, rather than just sitting on the end of a flat bench and using my knee.  I find that it's a lot more focused, and hard!

Abs: crunches
Reverse Grip Chin Ups, 4x9-8-5-5
Dip Machine, 4x4, 195-180 lbs.
Abs: Leg Lifts
Tri Pull-Downs, 4x4 90 lbs. 
Forearm Curls, 4x6ish, 65 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 17, 2004)

*Chest and Back - Power*

I weighed in at 175.2 lbs. tonight

Flat Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x5
Dips, 3x9-8-6-6  
Abs: Crunches
Incline Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x5
Deadlifts, 65-60 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x5
Abs: Knee Lifts
One-Armed Rows, 75 lbs, 3x6

This posting could be sub-titled, Eric's meltdown.  After the one-armed rows, I "finished off" with the decline bench.  I had to bail on my first attempt at 75 lbs x 2 BB (195ish lbs.).  Bar went up, bar went down, and bar didn't come up again.  75 x 2 wasn't a jump up in weights either.  Yes, I usually position my decline bench towards the top of my workout, and yes, I was feeling a little tired, but I've never had to bail like that before.  Besides feeling like a cream-puff, it left me shaken.    I tried to just go light after that with 45s a side, but I had trouble doing 5 reps.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Nov 21, 2004)

*Shoulders and Legs - Power*

173 Lbs. on Saturday.

Military Press (HS), 85-80 lbs x 2, 4x4
Shrugs, 35 x 2, BB, 4x5
Abs - crunches 
Hack Squat, 90-85 lbs x 2, 4x5
Upright Rows, 110 lbs BB, 4x5
Abs - Obliques
Leg Press, 130-125 lbs x 2, 4x5
Calf Press, 130-125 lbs x 2, 4x4







I switched from doing dumb bell shrugs to using the shrug 'bent' bar - much easier. I should be able to up the weight next time, where I was uncomfortable upping the weight with dumb bells.

Next step Wednesday or Thurday night with Arms - RR.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 1, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

174.7 lbs.  

Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB

Read the sticky about building biceps --> I've started to focus more on form and full extension.  Weights down a bit as a result.

Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 35-30 lbs. DB
Abs - Crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 82-77%
Dip Machine, 4x12, 165 lbs.  
Abs - Leg Lifts
Tri Pulldowns - 4x12, 780 lbs.
Forearm Curls - 3x12, 70 lbs.

Getting sloppy with my postings again.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 1, 2004)

*Chest - RR*

Weighed in at 174 lbs. on the 26th.  I had to cut my work out short as I had a tight timeline.   

Flat Bench, 60-55 lbs. DB, 3x12 
Incline Bench, 60-55 lbs. DB, 3x12 
Crunches, 2x35
Decline Bench, 55 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Dips (Assisted), 82%, 4x12  
Abs - Kneelifts


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 1, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

173.4 lbs. last night.  I need to get my diet back in line!

Hack Squat, 65-60 lbs x 2, 4x12
Shrugs - 45 lbs x 2 BB 
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Military Press (HS), 55 lbs x 2, 4x12 
Upright Rows, 80 lbs BB, 4x12
Leg Press, 110 lbs x 2, 4x12 
Calf Press, 110 lbs x 2, 4x12

Better workout last night.  On to Arms - Power tomorrow night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Arms - Power*

173.3 lbs. on the 2nd.

Dip Machine, 4x4, 195 lbs.
Tri Pull-Downs, 4x4 100-90 lbs. 
Abs: crunches
Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x4, 45 lbs. DB 
Place was a zoo and I couldn't get onto the preacher for my concentration curls.   
Reverse Grip Chin Ups, 4x9-failure
Abs: Leg Lifts
Forearm Curls, 4x6ish, 65 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Chest and Back - Power*

Forgot to weigh in tonight.   

Decline Bench, 70x2 lbs. BB, 3x5
Flat Bench, 75 lbs. DB, 3x5
Abs: Crunches
Dips, 4x10-failure
Abs: Knee Lifts
Deadlifts, 65 lbs. x 2 BB, 4x5
One-Armed Rows, 75 lbs, 4x5


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - Power*

Forgot to weigh in again.  I must have too much on my mind.   

Leg Press, 135 lbs x 2, 4x5   
Calf Press, 135 lbs x 2, 4x4   
Abs - crunches 
Upright Rows, 110 lbs BB, 4x5
Military Press (HS), 80-75 lbs x 2, 4x4
Hack Squat, 90-85 lbs x 2, 4x5
Shrugs, 55 x 2, BB, 4x5

Onto Arms - RR on Saturday.  I'll definitely be switching my routine around for the new year; this one's starting to feel stale.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 16, 2004)

*Arms - RR*

Arms - RR 

173.7 lbs. 

Concentration Curls, 4x12, 30 lbs. DB
Alternating Hammer Curls, 4x12, 35lbs. DB
Abs - Crunches
Forward Grip Chin Ups, 4x12, 82   
Tri Pulldowns - 4x12, 90 lbs.   
Abs - Leg Lifts
Dip Machine, 4x12, 165 lbs. 
Forearm Curls - 3x12, 70 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 16, 2004)

*Chest and Back - RR*

Weighed in at 175.7 lbs. on Monday night.

Flat Bench, 65-60 lbs. DB, 3x12 
Decline Bench, 55 lbs. x 2 BB, 3x12
Crunches, 2x35
Incline Bench, 60 lbs. DB, 3x12 
Dips (Assisted), 82%, 4x12 
Deadlifts, 40 lbs. x2 BB, 4x12

Onto Legs and Shoulders on Thursday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Dec 16, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders - RR*

174.6 lbs. last night. I need to get my diet back in line!

Hack Squat, 65lbs x 2, 4x12
Military Press (HS), 60-55 lbs x 2, 4x12 
Abs - Obliques
Shrugs - 45 lbs x 2 BB 
Upright Rows, 85 lbs BB, 4x12
Abs - crunches, 2x35
Leg Press, 110 lbs x 2, 4x12 
Calf Press, 110 lbs x 2, 4x12

Back to Arms - Power on Saturday


----------

